# Keep losing 3G



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone else having problems with the Droid 3 dropping its 3G coverage? It happens randomly, mostly when I have turned the phone off and then I power it back on.

I have tried the *228 to update roaming, toggling Airplane mode normally fixes the issue, but its odd that it randomly drops the 3G connection...


----------



## STiK (Jun 7, 2011)

If you mean it drops for a few seconds then comes back, yeah I get that occasionally. Even after flashing the update it still does it.


----------



## @tat2dwitetrash (Jun 23, 2011)

ballisticn8 said:


> Anyone else having problems with the Droid 3 dropping its 3G coverage? It happens randomly, mostly when I have turned the phone off and then I power it back on.
> 
> I have tried the *228 to update roaming, toggling Airplane mode normally fixes the issue, but its odd that it randomly drops the 3G connection...


yes i noticed this problem as well i did a factory reset and it was fine for a while but i'm starting to see it again i usually have to turn airplane mode on and off for it to come back


----------



## Nyght (Sep 14, 2011)

Go to Wireless & Networks > Mobile Networks > Network Mode and set it to CDMA Mode.

This should help some at least for the Verizon US folks.

I went to Verizon, reluctantly, with the same issue only to have one of their "Tech savvy" guys tell me he wasn't sure why it does that but 5 others have come to him with the same issue.


----------

